# General skunking, with a little excitement.



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry about your luck but here is a bigger question

Since you covered 16 miles in real world boating/fishing and you started a thread about mpg - what did you achieve in real world and not a theoretical calculated number dreamed up by engineers?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

[smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]
well...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I covered 16.5 miles most of it close to or at WOT and I burned about 1.5 gallons of fuel. So Loaded down (500 lbs of human, cooler, full livewell, gear.....) I'm seeing about 11mpg.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ide be headin back to that tower asap with some bigger gear and/or my speargun.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FC read "They're Back" by anytide...you drove right over it...

ps: anytide said the season is closed there until further notice though. ;D

Now about the mpg - did you get what you expected? Better? Worse? I think you are running pretty efficiently but could improve by coming off WOT.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cut I'll definitely keep it on the list for the future.

DN, I know those flats are productive at times, and I've had good luck in mags hole, but the tides for the day were horrible given my time frame. I still like to hit the water even if there aren't any fish around so we went anyway.

As far as MPG, I've always been very happy with my 20hp, and I'm sure if I come off WOT I can easily get 15+mpg. The topic I started before is because I was considering picking up an older, larger, 2-stroke. My boat runs well, but I really designed it for a 30hp. If I see one come up locally I may go look at it, until then I'll just get there a little slower .


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I know why you started that other thread but I still thought that others would be interested in what your setup is getting. I was.


----------

